# Survival Mindset



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I found a few good articles about the "Survival mindset", that I thought I would share....

Psychology of Survival ? How Your Mind Affects Your Ability to Survive.

Mindful Preparation: Surviving Traumatic Events starts with Developing the Right Mindset

Preparedness & Fear: Prepping without giving into Fear


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Brilliant! This is what I have been calling the "mission first" mindset, and I consider it to be the number one most important prep.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Can we make it required reading?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A little fear and paranoia is a good thing.


----------

